# How to capture screen shot



## Julia (15 May 2006)

I am technologically hopeless so would be grateful if anyone could give me a SIMPLE way of doing a screen shot which can later be attached to an email or posted to a forum.

With thanks in advance
Julia


----------



## wayneL (15 May 2006)

Julia

i use http://www.gadwin.com/printscreen/

they have a free screencapture download 

cheers


----------



## RichKid (15 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> I am technologically hopeless so would be grateful if anyone could give me a SIMPLE way of doing a screen shot which can later be attached to an email or posted to a forum.
> 
> With thanks in advance
> Julia




Hi Julia,

The only way I know of to do it is:

1) Hit the 'PrtScn/SysRq' button near the top of your keyboard to capture what's on your screen at that moment. 

2) Then paste it (hit 'Ctrl' and 'V' together) into a graphics editing program like MS Paint or get a free one like IrfanView (google it).
(OR just paste it into a MS Word document or other document).

3) You can then save that document/file and attach it to your message.

That's it. Hope that's what you were after. The others here may have a better way.

Rich

PS Try this thread for related info on attachments: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401&highlight=attachment


----------



## bullmarket (16 May 2006)

Hi Julia 

I use the method the RichKid described.

The only thing I would add to what RK said is that when you save the image to save it as a .jpg or .jpeg file.  JPEG is a widely used digital image format. There are other digital image formatls like GIF and TIFF which may or may not be suitable for this site....but JPEG definitely works....

good luck

bullmarket


----------



## RichKid (16 May 2006)

bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi Julia
> 
> I use the method the RichKid described.
> 
> ...




Hi bm,
I used to use that format as well but GIF's are far smaller and not much of the resolution is lost and ASF accepts it, (.png format is also ok and has a small file size) see the discussion in the link I provided above.


----------



## anon (17 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> I am technologically hopeless so would be grateful if anyone could give me a SIMPLE way of doing a screen shot which can later be attached to an email or posted to a forum.
> 
> With thanks in advance
> Julia




Julia,

Are you talking about capturing a text article, e.g a newspaper item, an announcement to the ASX, etc. or are you thinking of capturing a chart or other graphics data?

I do a lot of text capturing and can offer some advice. Don't know much about the graphics, though.

anon


----------



## dennisll (17 May 2006)

Hi Julia

Try ALT-PrntScrn to capture a shot of the active window (ex browser)
Try CTRL-PrntScrn to capture a shot of your desktop (captures everything you see on your desktop; especially good if you have multiple windows open)

Cheers,

Dennis


----------



## Julia (18 May 2006)

anon said:
			
		

> Julia,
> 
> Are you talking about capturing a text article, e.g a newspaper item, an announcement to the ASX, etc. or are you thinking of capturing a chart or other graphics data?
> 
> ...



Hello anon,

All of the above if possible.
Thanks
Julia


----------



## Julia (18 May 2006)

Many thanks to you all for the assistance.

Dennis:

I've done what you suggested and saved it via Word which seems to have worked OK except that the image is rather small and blurry.

When I clicked on Save I didn't get the option of a JPG format etc.

Julia

I've just tried to attach the image using the "Manage Attachments" option below but it doesn't seem to be working.  Can someone please rescue me before I go away and sulk?


----------



## Joe Blow (18 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Many thanks to you all for the assistance.
> 
> Dennis:
> 
> ...




Hi Julia,

I would use something else other than Word to save your screenshots. The Wikipedia entry on screenshots says the following about using Word in this way:



> Note: Do not paste your screenshot into a Word document. It will scale and blur the image. Also, people on computers without MS Word will not be able to view the image.




I use Photoshop to crop, optimise and save images for attachments but I know there are some free programs out there. Perhaps someone who uses one of these free programs can advise further regarding which one is the best for beginners to use.


----------



## professor_frink (18 May 2006)

julia when i want to post something on asf, this is what I do.
1. hit "printscreen" key(this will copy the entire screen).
2. paste it into paint.
3. cut out the area I want( use the select tool in the right hand corner-see attachment).
4. go to file-new(don't save the leftover from the screendump)
5. paste the cut out image
5. save it as a jpeg file.
6. post it onto the forum.


----------



## Staybaker (18 May 2006)

The best way to make screenshots is, usually, to:


set the object which you want to capture (e.g. chart/graph or whatever) to the right size _before_ you capture it, so that you don't need to scale it afterwards (which always reduces clarity);
use a screen capture utility which allows you to specify _exactly_ which part of the screen to capture, so that you don't need to crop it later;
save the image in PNG (preferably) or GIF format for charts and other graphics with a limited number of colours, and only use JPG format for photographs.
My preferred screen capture utility is _Windows Snapshot Maker_, available for free from http://www.ntwind.com/winsnap/.

Another good one is _ScreenPrint32_, available for free from http://www.provtech.co.uk/software/screenprint32.asp.

_IrfanView_ also gets lots of recommendations, but I haven't tried it myself. It appears to do much more than just capture screens, so depending on your objective it may or may not suit. Go to http://www.irfanview.com/.

Note that the JPG format is a "lossy" format, that is, it compresses the graphical information in order to decrease the file size, and while doing so, it loses information. It works best on photo-realistic images (e.g. photos) and works least effectively on "graphics" such as charts which usually contain only a few colours. Most of the time, PNG and GIF work best. (PNG is a newer format than GIF, and is generally considered to be a better choice.) They also compress your image, but in such a way that information is not lost. 

Hope this helps,

Cheers, Staybaker.


----------



## Julia (20 May 2006)

Thanks to all for your help.

OK, can now take the screen shot and save it.  I have tried saving it in Paint in JPEG (?JPG) and GIF format.

In both cases when I have attempted to do a practice send onto the forum,
I have been advised the file is too large.

What have I done wrong?  How can I fix this so I can attach a shot?

Thanks, fellas.

Julia


----------



## tech/a (20 May 2006)

Julia

I have just sent you by email the Shareware I have been using for years.
Print Key 2000.

Once installed Ill walk you through the next step/s


----------



## GreatPig (21 May 2006)

Julia,

I'd recommend using Irfanview for image capture and manipulation, and just MS Paint for editing if you need to. Irfanview is easy to use for basic things like capture, resize, and save.

The capture option is on the Options menu:






In the Capture Setup page, set the options as below, although the Capture Area setting will depend on exactly what you want to capture. For charts from a charting program, just the client area should be enough.






To crop the image, first select the area you want to keep. You do this by clicking on one corner (say top-left) then dragging the mouse down to the diagonally opposite corner (bottom-right). There's no tool or menu option for this, you just click and drag.

To crop, use the Crop Selection option on the Edit menu:






If you also want to resize the image, use the Resize/Resample option on the Image menu:






On the options page, set the size you want and ensure that the Preserve Aspect Ratio box is checked. Whether to choose Resize or Resample in the Size Method field is a matter of choice. Resizing preserves a sharper image but it can generate odd-looking highlights and wavy lines in some images. Resampling avoids that but tends to give a more diffused image (a little like soft focus). If posting stuff here, make sure both the width and height are less than 800 pixels.






Then just use File->Save As to save the image. For stock charts, GIF format is probably best. If saving JPEG images, a little box opens up to one side with some options. The quality is the main thing there, with lower quality giving smaller file sizes which are generally better for forums and emails. You'd need to save a file and then view it again to get a feel for what the quality settings are like.

Although I usually use Paint Shop Pro, all these screen shots in this message were captured and cropped using Irfanview, just to make sure it really did work!

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Julia (23 May 2006)

GP

Many thanks for such detailed assistance.  It seems awfully complicated.
When I tried to download Irfanview I got the screen saying 
"this page is presently unavailable".

From the various instructions kindly supplied by members I can now capture the screen shot OK.  Where the problem seems to occur is the format in which I'm saving it as when I go to attach it via "Manage Attachments" I'm told the file size is too large.

Joe, is an option increasing the allowable file size?

When I go to Save as the options are as below:

24-bit Bitmap (bmp-dib)
Monochrome Bitmap "
16Color          "
256 Color        "
JPEG (*JPG, JPEGM JPEM JFIF)
GIF (*GIF)
TIF (TIF, TIFF)
PNG (PNG)

Any advice that will help will be much appreciated.

Julia


----------



## wayneL (23 May 2006)

Julia,

Sans any real 'puter experts, here's what I've been told. Photograph images are best saved as jpeg. Other images such as charts, are best saved as gif or png.

I'm sure someone else will add.

Cheers


----------



## GreatPig (23 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> It seems awfully complicated.



Unfortunately, capturing, cropping, and resizing doesn't get a lot easier than that 



> When I tried to download Irfanview I got the screen saying
> "this page is presently unavailable".



Maybe just a temporary glitch. I tried it just now and had no problem. Here's a link to the download page. Just go to the Australia section and select one of the download sites (doesn't really matter which one).



> From the various instructions kindly supplied by members I can now capture the screen shot OK.



If you're just capturing the whole screen, then it will indeed be too big to upload here. That's why you need to crop and/or resize. Increasing the upload size limit is not really a good option as the image will be too big to view, and for many people, require scrolling to see the whole image.



> When I go to Save as the options are as below:
> 
> 24-bit Bitmap (bmp-dib)
> Monochrome Bitmap "
> ...



For stock charts, GIF or PNG should be fine. For photos, JPEG. Don't use Bitmaps (BMP) as they are not compressed and the file size will likely be too large.

GP


----------



## Joe Blow (23 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Joe, is an option increasing the allowable file size?




Hi Julia,

At the moment the file size limit for images is about 90K. With a little optimisation there is no reason why any image should be any more than that. With the large amount of attachments on ASF unfortunately I have to draw the line somewhere and 90K seemed like more than enough for most purposes. 

Feel free to email me any images that you can't get below 90K and I will optimise them for you and email them back. It takes me no more than a minute and I would happy to do this for any ASF member.


----------



## Julia (23 May 2006)

Thanks again for all the assistance.  It is truly appreciated.  Sorry I'm so hopeless at this stuff.

Joe, I think I admit defeat so will happily accept your kind offer to assist in resizing if I want to post anything in future.  Thank you.

Julia


----------



## Staybaker (25 May 2006)

Julia,

Read my post above. _Windows Snapshot Maker_ is easy to use: just launch the program when you are ready to make a snapshot, click on the top left corner of the region to be snapped, then the bottom right corner, then on the "Save image ..." button. That's all! A typical stock chart file (in PNG or GIF format) is about 14 KB in size.

Cheers, Staybaker.


----------



## Julia (25 May 2006)

Thanks, Staybaker.

Just trying something out below.

Julia


----------



## Julia (25 May 2006)

Well, how easy was that.  Just clicked on the "Save" option on the actual screen in the ASX website.

All very well as long as the chart comes from there!  

Thank you to everyone who has offered suggestions.

Julia


----------



## RichKid (25 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Well, how easy was that.  Just clicked on the "Save" option on the actual screen in the ASX website.
> 
> All very well as long as the chart comes from there!
> 
> ...




That looks great Julia, now for your next challenge...try to capture it without saving it directly and then crop it to look like the image you just posted. 
We'll help you out.


----------



## Julia (26 May 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> That looks great Julia, now for your next challenge...try to capture it without saving it directly and then crop it to look like the image you just posted.
> We'll help you out.




Rich

Kind of you to take on my technological incompetence.

I can do the following:

Press Print Screen
(incidentally, someone said to reduce the size of the image before trying to capture it.  I have no idea how to do that.)
Open Paint
Press Ctrl-V
Then I think I've selected just the chart with the "Select" tool but then when I've saved it I get the whole screen rather than just the chart.
What am I doing wrong?  Must be using the "Select" thing wrongly.

Can you explain how I can see what is captured without saving it?

Next question:  why would I want to do the above if I can satisfactorily post a chart from either ASX or E-trade doing what I did in the previous post.
That was so easy - much more within my obviously very limited capacity.

Thanks for the help

Julia


----------



## Plan B (26 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> (incidentally, someone said to reduce the size of the image before trying to capture it.  I have no idea how to do that.)




Julia,

If you go to http://www.irfanview.com/. and download the free version it will allow you to resize your images and then re-save the image once you have resized it. I guess you really need to spend a little time getting familiar with the program , but it shouldnt be too hard.

As for image capturing , i use screenhunter www.wisdom-soft.com/products/screenhunter.htm   ,as with anything the free version isnt as good as the full version but it should get you started.

And remember....


----------



## RichKid (27 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Rich
> 
> Kind of you to take on my technological incompetence.
> 
> ...




Ok, excellent, almost there. Now time for the next step as you will have to cut out the chart and discard the other stuff around it, so we have to crop it to get rid of the other stuff. Lots of words here but really only a few simple steps.
(you now have a whole screen capture on your canvas- remember you can scroll down or sideways to reveal more of your capture).

1. Left click on any one of the buttons in the toolbar (columns on the far left), this will get rid of that annoying four sided arrows thingy which helps you shift the whole image.
2. Now left click on the 'Select' tool button (which is a dotted rectangle, top row of the menu bar to your left, second column) and click on your image (you will see a cross hair).
3. Now left click on the image and drag the borders (which appear), to surround the area you want (in this case just the chart), you can adjust the border by dragging. You can just click again to move the crosshairs to start again. (use 'undo' if you have any problems)
4. Once the area you want to keep has been selected you can right click (while keeping the pointer within the are selected) and choose cut with the mouse. Now the image you cut is saved to your clipboard, ready for pasting....

5. Right click again on the canvas and click on 'select all', then hit delete. This will leave a clear canvas for you to (you guessed it!) paste the image you saved on the clipboard.
6. Right click and select paste.

Now save it and will take it again from there in our next post. 

Be confident and fiddle with it, you have nothing to lose.

get back to me or someone else here and ask any q's, do the above several time swith different images to feel comfortable.



> Can you explain how I can see what is captured without saving it?
> 
> Next question:  why would I want to do the above if I can satisfactorily post a chart from either ASX or E-trade doing what I did in the previous post.
> That was so easy - much more within my obviously very limited capacity.
> ...




Not sure how to view it, I think it's saved to the clipboard and there's a clipboard viewer in the Start menu's accessories sub-menu (or whatever??!!) but I can't find it now .

ASX charts are basic and useless imo for most things, wont let you take the easy way out, sorry, so get with the program Julia! The process will become mechanical and very fast once you've done it a few times. We'll show you some whizbang stuff and might even convert you to a renegade Chartist, good things take time. It's like learning to paint, why scrawl when you can create a masterpiece!?


----------



## Julia (27 May 2006)

OK, Rich,

Good, clear directions.  I have followed them.

Tried sending the resulting small looking chart.  Again get told that file is too large.

Await further instructions!

Julia


----------



## RichKid (27 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> OK, Rich,
> 
> Good, clear directions.  I have followed them.
> 
> ...




No probs, did you save the file as a .gif type file when you saved after editing? 

The file size is not the main problem here as that can be fixed easily in IrfanView. 

What was the file size quoted when you tried to attach it on ASF- a figure is shown, try attaching it again if you don't recall? Keep at it, it's the first few goes that are hard.

After you've done that re-read this thread again to go over issues you may not have paid attention to the first time around, it all helps.


----------



## Julia (27 May 2006)

Second attempt in order to see file size.  Yes, I did save it as gif.

It says the limit is 800 x 800
My file is 1024 x 768

Julia


----------



## ghotib (28 May 2006)

Julia,

The numbers ASF gave you - 1024 X 780 - aren't talking about file size. They are to do with the number of pixels in the image, which is directly related to the size of the picture when it's displayed on a screen. 

You need to find a way to make the picture you want to upload smaller. Prof Frink uses the crop tool in Paint (see post in this thread). If your version of Paint has the tool and the options he describes, then that's probably your easiest option. 

Battle on. It does all get easier. Truly

Cheers,

Ghoti


----------



## bullmarket (28 May 2006)

Hi Julia

A pixel can be thought of as a unit of length.

Therefore your 1024 x 768 pixel picture means that it is 1024 pixels wide and 768 pixels high (similar to someone saying a photo is 6 inches x 4 inches)

If you need to make your image smaller then the cropping tool suggested earlier is the easiest way.

I have an old version of Microsoft Paint that doesn't have a dedicated cropping tool but it does allow you to reduce your image size by deleting portions of the image from the right and bottom sides of your image.

*In the 'Image' pulldown menu there is an option called 'Attributes' which allows you to change the length and width of your image but only from the right and botton boundaries * 

If you want to reduce your image size from the left or top boundaries you then first have to flip your image horizontally or vertically by selecting the 'flip/rotate' option under the 'Image' pulldown menu.  But remember to then flip the image back before saving the reduced image.   

Paint will do what you need but is cumbersome to use (at least the old version I have is)

A while ago I bought Arcsoft's Photostudio software which easily meets my needs.

If interested you can download a trial version (for about 20 days max from memory) from here 

*Photostudio has all the main photo editing and enhancing tools * (like cropping, resizing/resampling etc etc) so it might be worth looking at if you need software to edit and/or enhance digital images.

Good luck and hope this helps.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## RichKid (28 May 2006)

ghotib said:
			
		

> Julia,
> 
> The numbers ASF gave you - 1024 X 780 - aren't talking about file size. They are to do with the number of pixels in the image, which is directly related to the size of the picture when it's displayed on a screen.
> 
> ...




Julia,
Yes, you can crop it as Ghoti says (the first pixel figure is the width of the image (in this sense, a pixel is like a unit of measure, eg centimetres) so you may lose some of the image if it's quite broad). 

IMO best option for you is to open the file in Irfan View:
1) Go to the  'Image' menu then select 'Resize/Resample' 
2) Under 'Set New Size' type in '800' as the width, the default option ('preserve aspect ratio') automatically preseves the proportions of the image so it just shrinks. (btw, note the other options on the right for particular dimensions).
3) Hit the 'ok' button and that's it. 

Again, check GP's post on Irfan if you have any trouble.

Looking forward to your work, don't stop at just one....

(MS Paint also has other options re pixels/resolution and dimensions apart from the crop option but Irfan is best imo to start with).

I don't know much about the terminology for this stuff so please correct me if I'm wrong guys!


----------



## RichKid (28 May 2006)

And since you're such a good student Julia you could summarise the main steps in about half a dozen numbered points and post it here, that will help you, and more importantly we can see where you are going wrong and can provide a simpler guide. (Only the essentials)

So for example

1) Capture image (hit 'PrtScn/SysRq' button).
2) Transfer image to MS Paint (ie paste into a blank doc)
3) Crop the image using the Select tool.......etc

You've done brilliantly well so far so keep at it Julia, I expect you'll be teaching us a few things before long!!


----------



## Julia (28 May 2006)

OK.  So what you're all saying is that in order to be able to post the image onto the forum, I need to download Irfanview or similar software?

I'm able to successfully email the image now - it's just the ASF bit that's a problem.

Joe's option of just emailing him the image and him resizing it looks awfully appealing from here!

I think my enthusiasm for this whole project is flagging somewhat.

I'm not usually a fan for smilies but this one feels appropriate right now -  

Julia


----------



## RichKid (28 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> OK.  So what you're all saying is that in order to be able to post the image onto the forum, I need to download Irfanview or similar software?
> 
> I'm able to successfully email the image now - it's just the ASF bit that's a problem.
> 
> ...




Julia,

You're almost there, hang in there. 

MS Paint will do it if you have it, but you do need some sort of graphics/ photo editing program to do any editing if you don't have Paint.

To make it easier (this is following on from about two posts ago- ie you're at the stage where you have the image but it's too big) open the image in MSPaint and choose 'attributes' under the 'Image' menu, then change the dimensions down to 800. That should do it.

www.fatprophets.com.au allows you to save charts as you did with the ASX site by just right clicking, the fatprophets charts are much better and the file format is small too. (I shouldn't have mentioned it but that's probably the easiest way to show a chart, I hope you'll try to do the editing anyhow).


----------



## michael_selway (28 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> OK.  So what you're all saying is that in order to be able to post the image onto the forum, I need to download Irfanview or similar software?
> 
> I'm able to successfully email the image now - it's just the ASF bit that's a problem.
> 
> ...




have u tried making the photo smaller? eg in Paint the "-" rectangle, highlight what u want and right click cut/crop? then paste into new blank page? Or u cna use other software like photoeditor

Also dont need to upload to ASF to post pictures

http://www.imageshack.us

go there upload your picture, then get the "direct url". Paste it into your msg here, highlight url then "insert image" tag it, ie add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thx

MS


----------



## Staybaker (28 May 2006)

Julia, I'm guessing that the image dimensions you posted (1024 by 768) are probably the same as your screen dimensions - in other words, your image is of the whole screen, and hasn't been properly cropped yet.

(And I can't help commenting (again) that if use _Windows Snapshot Maker_ you wouldn't have to worry about copying, pasting, cropping, reducing, etc.. You'd just run the program, select the top left corner, the bottom right corner, and hit "Save". Still, it's all educational, and I hope you keep at it and arrive at a method you are happy with.)

Cheers, Staybaker.


----------



## Julia (28 May 2006)

Staybaker said:
			
		

> Julia, I'm guessing that the image dimensions you posted (1024 by 768) are probably the same as your screen dimensions - in other words, your image is of the whole screen, and hasn't been properly cropped yet.
> 
> (And I can't help commenting (again) that if use _Windows Snapshot Maker_ you wouldn't have to worry about copying, pasting, cropping, reducing, etc.. You'd just run the program, select the top left corner, the bottom right corner, and hit "Save". Still, it's all educational, and I hope you keep at it and arrive at a method you are happy with.)
> 
> Cheers, Staybaker.



Hello Staybaker,

Many thanks.  I clicked on the "Free Download" of Windows Snapshot Maker, waited more than a minute and nothing happened.  ???

Meantime, following your latest directions, Rich, here's my latest attempt:
(holding my breath!)


----------



## GreatPig (28 May 2006)

Julia,

That worked okay, but it would be better if you could crop off all the white space outside the chart. Unfortunately MS Paint doesn't seem to be able to do that.

Irfanview does it easily though 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## RichKid (28 May 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Hello Staybaker,
> 
> Many thanks.  I clicked on the "Free Download" of Windows Snapshot Maker, waited more than a minute and nothing happened.  ???
> 
> ...




Julia,

That looks great!! Well done. 

Now for that blank space (useless stuff) around the good stuff. I assume you followed the steps in post #27 above.  

1) Open the file you just attached in MSPaint.
2) If you look carefully you will see six tiny squares (some black, some white) anchoring the image at the four corners and at the midpoint of each side, the solid (black coloured) squares of the six which appear allow you to drag in the border to fit snugly with the image.
3) Just float your mouse pointer over one of those tiny squares and it will become a thin double headed arrow, left click while the arrow is showing (keep holding down the left mouse button) and move the border to where you want it. Do this for each side until the image fits.

OR

3A) Alternatively you can use the 'select all' option in the 'edit' menu and move the whole image to the top left corner using the mouse pointer (four directional arrow appears, left click and move the pointer). Then click outside the dotted area to get out of the selection; now drag the lower right corner of the canvas using the anchor point (tiny black square) to make the borders flush with the image borders. That's it!!

4) Save the file as usual (and attach it again to ASF).

That should show just the chart and other info you wanted without the extra white border, looks much neater.

Now it's my turn to hold my breath, waiting for the finished product. Wish there was some free video utility (like the ChartTV episodes) which would allow me to show this in action- would make it so much easier to show the steps, with a huge time saving too. 

PS Believe me Julia, once you've done two or three you'll be doing the whole thing in about a minute.


----------



## bullmarket (29 May 2006)

Hi GP



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Julia,
> 
> That worked okay, but it would be better if you could crop off all the white space outside the chart. Unfortunately MS Paint doesn't seem to be able to do that.
> 
> ...




MS Paint can get rid of all the white space as I described in an earlier post but it's cumbersome.   

*Any * image editing software with a cropping tool will do it easily.  From what I've seen on the www there is a truck load of image editing software available.  Personally, I like Photostudio but to a large extent they're all pretty much alike - just depends on how many extra bells and whistles one wants to play with   

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Happy (29 May 2006)

How uploaded images are treated?

Do we have quota for so many kB, like in a number of personal messages, or we upload and forget, with no limit?


----------



## Joe Blow (29 May 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> How uploaded images are treated?
> 
> Do we have quota for so many kB, like in a number of personal messages, or we upload and forget, with no limit?




Hi Happy,

There is no per person limit on attachments. The forums keep track of how many attachments every person has uploaded and how much space they take up but there is no storage quota per person.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 January 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I've got an image ready to post but am having trouble working out how to upload an image through the forum editor.
Any help would be much apprieciated!


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2007)

Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> I've got an image ready to post but am having trouble working out how to upload an image through the forum editor.
> Any help would be much apprieciated!




Try following the instructions given a few posts down in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2522


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 January 2007)

Thanx Joe! .... I got stuck on trying to use the image button at the top of the page instead of using the "manage attachments" further down.  So simple when u know what ur doing!


----------

